# Panel in Toilet Room



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

BIGRED said:


> I have to look at a job that needs a service change where the panel is in a basement toilet room, no sink/tub/shower. Can I put the new panel back in the toilet room according to the 2008 NEC?


This might have changed since the last time I looked but Resi or non dwelling?


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

macmikeman said:


> This might have changed since the last time I looked but Resi or non dwelling?


Residential


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

what township?
and who do you use for inspections


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Red, overcurrent devices haven't been allowed to be installed in bathrooms of dwellings in a long time now. Ask your local AHJ what his call is on a service change though. I bet he says no go.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Red, overcurrent devices haven't been allowed to be installed in bathrooms of dwellings in a long time now. Ask your local AHJ what his call is on a service change though. I bet he says no go.


We could replace it with the same size in most cases without moving it. If we upgraded we would have to relocate it.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I don't think that is even considered a "bathroom" based on the NEC...should be ok...


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BIGRED said:


> I have to look at a job that needs a service change where the panel is in a basement toilet room, no sink/tub/shower. Can I put the new panel back in the toilet room according to the 2008 NEC?


NEC says a "bathroom" is an area with a basin AND a toilet, tub or, shower...I think you are ok.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> NEC says a "bathroom" is an area with a basin AND a toilet, tub or, shower...I think you are ok.


ooh , I didn't even pay attention to that, No shower , no sink. Right o you might be fine with this. And if not, I'd love to hear the reason why....


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I agree it is not a bathroom.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

electricalwiz said:


> what township?
> and who do you use for inspections


Haverford Township, Delco. I use Len Warren from United Inspections in Delco/Montco, I use Fran Barthmier from Code Inspections for Philly. I will call Lenny on Monday and ask if it is OK.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

i dont personally know those inspectors, but I also use united and I dont think you would have a problem


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Remove the toilet for your inspection, reinstall after paper is granted.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> I have to look at a job that needs a service change where the panel is in a basement toilet room, no sink/tub/shower. Can I put the new panel back in the toilet room according to the 2008 NEC?


NO!

VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means
230.70 General. Means shall be provided to disconnect all
conductors in a building or other structure from the serviceentrance
conductors.
(A) Location. The service disconnecting means shall be installed
in accordance with 230.70(A)(1), (A)(2), and (A)(3).
(1) Readily Accessible Location. The service disconnecting
means shall be installed at a readily accessible location
either outside of a building or structure or inside nearest the
point of entrance of the service conductors.
(2) Bathrooms. Service disconnecting means shall not be
installed in bathrooms.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> NO!
> 
> VI. Service Equipment — Disconnecting Means
> 230.70 General. Means shall be provided to disconnect all
> ...



Harry I'd run that one past Rush first If I were you to get some confirmation on it. READ the whole thread carefully, your making the same error I did.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Who puts in a toilet without a sink to wash your hands.. :blink::blink:


----------



## JM2 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hey.....when ya gotta go.....ya gotta go! Bet there's a laundry sink just outside this little newspaper reading room....


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Regardless of what the inspector (or Harry :no: ) says, the NEC allows the installation in question.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

(deleted, same answer as JM2)


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree that the NEC allows the panel to be in that room. 

However, most of the ones I have seen are not very large. Will the toilet impinge on the 110.26 working space?


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

BIGRED said:


> I have to look at a job that needs a service change where the panel is in a basement toilet room, no sink/tub/shower. Can I put the new panel back in the toilet room according to the 2008 NEC?



Check with the AHJ. On a side note, you could troubleshoot while taking a dump.:laughing:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

BIGRED said:


> I have to look at a job that needs a service change where the panel is in a basement toilet room, no sink/tub/shower. Can I put the new panel back in the toilet room according to the 2008 NEC?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

We did a service call where the panel was under the shower head in the shower, in a bathroom. Old home, but it was behind a plywood access door.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Is there a sink just outside the toilet "room"?

The reason that I ask is that it is very common in my area to see a bathroom where the toilet is in a separate "room" from the rest of the bathroom but IMHO it is still part of the bathroom.

The NEC definition of bathroom is an *area* which IMHO may include a separate toilet "room".

Chris


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I've seen the "toilet room" thing in a number of houses, usually in a closet under the stairs or similar and its def nothing fancy, for sure not a 2 room bathroom. One house i lived in had a toilet sitting right in the corner of the basement no walls or anything else around it, freaking weird! Imagine taking a nice relaxing dump on that setup lol.. The only question I would have would be with working space.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I've seen the "toilet room" thing in a number of houses, usually in a closet under the stairs or similar and its def nothing fancy, for sure not a 2 room bathroom. One house i lived in had a toilet sitting right in the corner of the basement no walls or anything else around it, freaking weird! Imagine taking a nice relaxing dump on that setup lol.. The only question I would have would be with working space.


Long ago I worked for a guy who had a "bathroom" up in his attic - it was a toilet in the middle of the room - no walls, nothing. :laughing:


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

raider1 said:


> Is there a sink just outside the toilet "room"?
> 
> The reason that I ask is that it is very common in my area to see a bathroom where the toilet is in a separate "room" from the rest of the bathroom but IMHO it is still part of the bathroom.
> 
> ...


I agree but that is not what the OP has from what I can tell. My parents home in brooklyn had an unfinished basement. There was just a toilet room there and a laundry room with a sink around the corner.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I agree but that is not what the OP has from what I can tell. My parents home in brooklyn had an unfinished basement. There was just a toilet room there and a laundry room with a sink around the corner.


That is why I asked if there was a sink nearby.

If it is just a toilet without a sink then it is not a bathroom.:thumbsup:

Chris


----------

